# Spiny amaranth in newly planted alfalfa/orchard field



## Dadnatron (Jul 24, 2017)

Previously 20ac were row cropped with last 2 years in soybeans. I put in annual rye this spring which did well. August came around and I went to work on putting in alfalfa/orchard on 20ac and Timothy on another 10ac.

Now, the alfalfa is doing great with a little orchard poking through, but I have quite a bit of spiny amaranth in this field which apparently was previously held back with sprays and the rye. But now... how do you deal with it in a mixed pasture?

Will the alfalfa keep it in check next spring? I'm kind of at a loss on what to do right now. Or whether I should do anything.

I thought about a wiper, but I've read it is hard to kill bigger than 6".

I planted a strip around the outside which will be bluegrass/orchard, just for something to mow and keep clean around the fences (when they are built). It's why the edge isn't filled in yet.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Probably not much you can do now.....guessing you will be getting a frost soon which will kill it. Hopefully it hasn't seeded out. You will probably still have more germinate next spring even if it had not seeded out. I had a couple fields with a lot of spiny pigweed and it took a few years to deplete the seed bank in the soil. In a alfalfa/grass mixed stand butyrac (2,4db) is your only option for control. In pure alfalfa you have a couple more options. Also Prowl H2O could be sprayed as a preemerge option in a mixed stand but won't control anything if it has already sprouted.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Pursuit/Thunder, and 2,4 DB are your options that I'm aware of for getting a broadleaf out 0f a broadleaf crop.

Listed in order of preference of use, efficacy, and highest price.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mow it with a rotary cutter, wait for a killing frost as Cline suggested and use a pre-emerge early next spring like Prowl.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Pursuit would be a fairly good option. You can only spray Pursuit on established Orchard Grass. I new seeding orchardgrass it would completely take out


----------

